
Ubuntu on Windows – The Ubuntu Userspace for Windows Developers - sajal83
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/30/ubuntu-on-windows-the-ubuntu-userspace-for-windows-developers/
======
JdeBP
Merged discussions are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545)
.

